# Nude Polish Rec for NC25-30 girl?



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 26, 2009)

I really want a nude polish, something that would go nicely with my NC25-30 complexion. I've attempted nudes in the past but they weren't warm enough and made my nails look corpse-like or they were too warm and made my nails look dirty.

I'd love some recommendations! I just would like to avoid anything too sheer. Any brand is fine.


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 26, 2009)

Finger Paints Putty In My Hands(golden beige nude) or Blank Canvas Cream(nude with pinky peach undertones) you might like more of a warm pink based nude if your skin is really golden.


----------



## User42 (Nov 26, 2009)

Heaven by China Glaze is a really pretty shimmery nude


----------



## nichollecaren (Nov 26, 2009)

OPI's Second Honeymoon is my ultimate fave...I'm NC45, but I believe it will work even better on a lighter complexion


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 26, 2009)

I like OPI Tickle my Frace-y. It's from last year's France collection but you should still be able to find it. I'm in between NW25/30 with neutral tones but I think this polish would suite anyone


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm NC 25 and I'm in love with Django from Chanel.

I found a picture here:
Lemmings #2 | punt.nl: Je eigen gratis weblog, gratis fotoalbum, webmail, startpagina enz


----------



## kariii (Nov 26, 2009)

I really like Ballerina slippers by Essie, but it's sort of cheer.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2009)

i love nudes! i am lighter than you but  i know shades that i am too light for that would probably work. what kind of nudes do you like? pinks, beiges, whites?  my all time fave is essie nude beach which is a pinky color that builds up nicely but it does have a subtle green shimmer that might turn someone off. i love it though (you barely see it). i also like OPI coney island cotton candy, it is one of the ones i think i am a bit too fair for.. it is a peachy nude. i have an old version of OPI bubble bath which has a lot of white in it.. um, i think someone mentioned ballet slippers by essie, my friend who is your coloring looks great in that one. it does start off sheer but it goes opaque after a few coats.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the recs everyone! I bought Essie Spaghetti Strap, and wow does it ever look unflattering on me! It looked beige in the store but it pulls very grey on my fingers. But it was on sale for $3 so I can't really complain. I will definitely be checking out what has been suggested!

BEAL2S, I would love a beige shade with warm undertones! I WILL find it, I'm on the hunt! I am thinking Zoya Alluria would be lovely, I saw this picture and fell in love:Zoya Alluria on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I do like pinks but pale pink tones clash hard with my skin coloring, sadly.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2009)

essie cloud nine (or is it called white cloud?) is a warm nude, it is considered white with a touch of cream (by the webpage)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks! I saw pictures of Cloud Nine and it seems way too sheer :/ I just bought Essie Bags To Riches and thought it would be nice, but no it is not lol. It's a lovely color but again, not on me! It's a pretty tan creme. I think it'll look nice when I'm tan in the summer months (I get to about NC40-NC42). That or I'm going to try and franken it with a bit of Essie Spaghetti Strap or Essie Mini-How High. Haven't decided yet! We'll see, heh heh.

mini update: Combined 2/3 bottle of Sinful Colors 'Pale' and 1/3 bottle of Essie 'Bags To Riches' (I think that's the correct math; I'm friggin' terrible at math) and I'm pretty satisfied! Best of all, Sinful is like 1.99 and I bought the Essie one on sale for 3.00. Not too shabby. I will post a picture of the results soon


----------

